# W8 School anyone?



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Columbus, OH. March 20-21. Anyone else going by chance? 
This forum is dead, someone has to come in here and post


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: W8 School anyone? (73Thing)*

Dunno why, but we all seem to "migrate" to the B5.5 Forum...


----------

